# Help - NCE Power Cab Doing Wierd Stuff



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Several odd things have happened and I'm hoping someone may be able to help me out.

HO Scale. 4 Bachmann Locomotives programmed with 28 step step. Everything working fine. Locomtives responding as programmed - acceleration, deceleration, max speed, etc.

Had an odd thing happen - had to hit the emergency stop button but only 2 of them stopped. 1 kept running.

Other than that, things were fine the rest of that session.

THe next session things really got screwy. Stay with me on this, it gets really confusing.

I have 4 locomtives programmed and in my recall stack. I set the recall parameter to 4. I use the recall to start up my locomotives.

I fire up one locomotive and now it's running 128 step speed (according to the Bachmann literature, it doesn't have 128 step speed). I fire up a second locomotive and it is running as programmed. I fire up a third and it is running as programmed. I fire up my 4th and it is running 128 step speed and apparantly is ignoring my max voltage setting.

I hit the emergency stop button and once again one of the locomotives keeps running. 

I shut down and start over. As I scroll through my list and fire them up, now they are all running 128 step speed!

I shut down again and decide one by one to reprogram the locomotives on the program track. I reprogram them all and start to run. The recall stack is reset to 1 on the controller (how did that happen?) I get a similar result except 2 start off with 128 step speed and the other 2 are 28 step speed. As I scroll throgh things again get screwy and I end up with 4 locomotives running 128 step speed and ignoring max voltage.

It almost seems like the controller is getting lost when I scroll through the list of locomotives.

Anyone have any ideas?

Why doesn't the emergeny kill stop all trains?
Do I have a defective controller?

Is there a way I can "reboot" everything and start over like everything is new?


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Got it figured out. Read through the manual and discovered a few things to avoid. 

I must have hit the 28/128 function key and set the controller to operate with 128 steps.

The not stopping on emergency - if the same loco is assigned to 2 different slots in the recall stack, it can cause problems. If it assigned to location 0, it will act like it is DC.

Same deal with it seeming like the recall was getting lost - if one loco is assigned to more than 1 location - unpredictable results can occur.

Need to be careful in putting locomotives in the recall stack - if you select a locomotive, it will replace the one that is currently active. To add a new one in an empty slot, you need to press the recall button until you get to a slot with loc 00.


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

Glad you got it sorted out. Ain't DCC simple? (Maybe a touch of "sarcasm font" here from an old time DC'er).


----------

